# coupler height?



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I can hear you all sighing :laugh:, but the question is, are the heights of HO and on30 the same???
Thanks.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I would think so because you are using HO scale trucks and wheels etc.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I think they are... That is a good question I've never checked. Can have a definate answer for you in a couple days.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

BK R said:


> I can hear you all sighing :laugh:, but the question is, are the heights of HO and on30 the same???
> Thanks.


no not the same if your using Kadee 

On3 is 14.2875 mm from top of the track to center of coupler (kadee)
HO is 9.9219
HOn3 is 7.1438


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Yak, but I cannot see on30 mentioned, and that's what it is.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

do as i do make them fit as long as it fits the rails


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

BK R
They are the same height as HO! You will have no problems with them connecting!


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, now I can get the trucks on the log wagon I'm building.


----------

